# Seiko Chrono Reset Issue



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

This is a puzzler, for me at least - it's probably an obvious one for those of you with Seiko experience...

I have a 6138-0029 to keep my Bullhead company, it runs perfectly, keeps good time and the chrono starts and stops fine, but resets, well, not so fine.

The large second hand resets just dandy, but the two small registers don't - they move when the chrono is running, but won't reset. I've removed the auto-winding mech, and the bridge which covers the chrono works, but it looks fine to my un-Seiko eye. The reset arm moves across, and I would have thought that it the bridge was on and the mechanism held in place properly, it would reset OK, but it isn't. Any thoughts?

Cheers

Dick


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Dick Browne said:


> This is a puzzler, for me at least - it's probably an obvious one for those of you with Seiko experience...
> 
> I have a 6138-0029 to keep my Bullhead company, it runs perfectly, keeps good time and the chrono starts and stops fine, but resets, well, not so fine.
> 
> ...


Hi Dick - There is a chap over on tz-uk who is a real expert in all things 6138 - If you are a member there have a look at the thread in the George & Dragon Forum with 6138 in title & you will see his comments (his name is Rich btw) - If you are not a member there lmk & I will get an email address for him for you

Regards

Paul


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Paul,

Thanks for the reply - funniest thing, I've just got home from a trip to Glasgow to find a package arrived with a chrono reset arm, so being a man of action I took the 6138 off, laid it on the desk, opened the toolkit and started to take it apart. When it was in many pieces on the bench, I realised I'd been a plonker and put it all back together.

Tomorrow I'll take apart the 7750 which the arm was ordered for 

Ah well, practice makes perfect.

I am a member on TZ, I'll pop on over and take a look for Rich.

Cheers

Richard


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I have an old pocket watch apart somewhere but I can't remember what for. Hey ho!


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

tixntox said:


> I have an old pocket watch apart somewhere but I can't remember what for. Hey ho!


I suggest we start a new club to rival the "haven't a clue" club, we could call it something like "I knew I was doing something, but can't remember what" club


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

OK, so the problem looks like the centre chrono wheel, I'm looking hard for one, but if anybody has any spare 6138 movement parts...


----------

